# There's something missing



## nealjpage (Apr 2, 2008)

Weren't there more threads here yesterday?  :scratch:


----------



## Battou (Apr 2, 2008)

Um yeah, but the last post in them has exceeded the time peroid of the number of desplayed threads.


Scroll down to the bottom and change the display options, they will come back.


----------

